# ヽ(´▽｀)ノ  Emma's Super Big Raffle ヽ(´▽｀)ノ - ALL WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

*ヽ(´▽｀)ノ  Emma's Super Big Raffle ヽ(´▽｀)ノ - ALL WINNERS ANNOUNCED!*

*Hey everyone!*
I've decided to do a giveaway since it's been a while since I've done so! 
This one will be more of a raffle though o:
Please read everything below *before* submitting your entries!!!

*Prizes:*
- A random gift from Disney World, could be a plushie, pen, postcard, collectible, button, etc!!!
(plus i'm adding a bunch of other prizes to the pack)
- 1 Dreamie of your choice!
- Art by me!

_*more prizes may be added/could be changed depending on how many people enter*_

*How To Enter:*
Each entry is 1 TBT! Yep, that's it!! And there is no limit to how many times you can enter! 
All I ask is that you either VM me or post on this thread saying how much TBT you sent and which prize you want, then I'll add you to the list of entries. 
You can send more in over time, but again, just make sure to post each time you submit TBT to me.
the password is butts~
*Rules:*
- If you want to win the Disney gift, you have to be okay with giving me your address, of course
- Highlight the whole post to find the password that must be on all entry posts
- The art by me will be in whatever style of mine you want and is limited to 2 characters, except for pixels, which is limited to 4
- Please do not PM me with your entry numbers, only post here or VM
- This giveaway will end once I get my Pell Grant money so that way I can actually afford to mail the Disney item.
- Bumps are greatly appreciated!!

*Good luck to everyone!*









Spoiler: ~ENTRIES~



Disney


Spoiler:  



Coach x29
The Hidden Owl x20
Truffle x50
Shimmer x1
Bulbabear x75
gnoixaim x200
sheepie x100
Han Solo x1000
DaCoSim x10
KiloPatches x35
roroselle x10
toothless12 x400


Dreamie


Spoiler:  



D3athsdoppelganger x50
Chiisanacx x23
KiloPatches x10


Art by Me


Spoiler:  



Murray x1
Aradai x8
Truffle x10
snapdragon x5
Bulbabear x175
DaCoSim x35
Sej x4
Mayorofarcadia x20
mayorkaleigh x10


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jan 8, 2015)

Ill enter 50 times  i would like to win the dreamie of ur choice prize my ultimate and last dreamie is skye


----------



## Murray (Jan 8, 2015)

i would like to enter for art by u for 1 tbt bell

also u shoud call this a raffle cos its not free C:


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2015)

I like butts ~ Could I enter for the Dreamie of choice?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh yeah I'll enter 18 times c: ~ I'll send the TBT when you reply c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Ill enter 50 times  i would like to win the dreamie of ur choice prize my ultimate and last dreamie is skye



okay c: just check the rules~



Murray said:


> i would like to enter for art by u for 1 tbt bell
> 
> also u shoud call this a raffle cos its not free C:



ah yes, i just realized that myself cx thank you! i'll do that~
also, if you do wanna enter, check the rules, my friend :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiisanacx said:


> I like butts ~ Could I enter for the Dreamie of choice?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh yeah I'll enter 18 times c: ~ I'll send the TBT when you reply c:



you don't have to wait for me to reply c: this goes for everyone too!! just go ahead and send it and i'll find your post and mark you down!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 8, 2015)

Oh okay I'll send now c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sent


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jan 8, 2015)

Is i like butts the password

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cause i cant highlight im on a phone and i dunno how or wat chu mean


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> Is i like butts the password
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Cause i cant highlight im on a phone and i dunno how or wat chu mean



close enough cx thanks!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jan 8, 2015)

Ur welcome


----------



## Murray (Jan 8, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> okay c: just check the rules~
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no i dont do passwords plz refund my money if ur not going to accept


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

Murray said:


> no i dont do passwords plz refund my money if ur not going to accept



okok murray, i just accepted anyway~ only bc you made me awesome stuff though 
actually it's bc you're pretty rad


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Aradai (Jan 8, 2015)

I'll buy 8 entries for the art by you and the password is butts~ lol
I'll send the TBT now!


----------



## D3athsdoppelganger (Jan 8, 2015)

How many people are winning


----------



## Coach (Jan 8, 2015)

I'd like to enter for the disney item, please. Entering 29 times for it!  butts


----------



## bunella (Jan 8, 2015)

I would like to enter for someone else's art cx

person's art i want: Buuuni's


highlight the following-
Butts >.>​


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Jan 8, 2015)

bunella said:


> I would like to enter for someone else's art cx
> 
> person's art i want: Buuuni's
> 
> ...


I don't think that buuunii's art is an option.

I would like to enter for a DW item. 

Sending 20 TBT. butts


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 8, 2015)

D3athsdoppelganger said:


> How many people are winning


Uh no one? lol it's a raffle so when it ends, I draw a name at random. The more entries you put in, you have a high chance of winning. But so far no one is winning cx


----------



## Truffle (Jan 9, 2015)

Disney world item entry x50
Your (amazing) Art entry x10

Thank you so much for having this raffle!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)

Truffle said:


> Disney world item entry x50
> Your (amazing) Art entry x10
> 
> Thank you so much for having this raffle!



oooh okay c:
can you re-read the rules though? i hate having to do this i just wanna make sure everyone knows all the rules so passwords help ;w;


----------



## Truffle (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh my butts I'm so sorry, saw the password but totally forgot to type  in.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Type it in*


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 9, 2015)

Truffle said:


> Oh my butts I'm so sorry, saw the password but totally forgot to type  in.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Type it in*



that's okay c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 12, 2015)

Bump~


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi! I just entered 5 times [butts :O]! This is an awesome raffle! c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 12, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> Hi! I just entered 5 times [butts :O]! This is an awesome raffle! c:



which one would you like to enter for? c:


----------



## snapdragon (Jan 12, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> which one would you like to enter for? c:



WHOOPS sorry! I'd like to be entered for art by you! I've seen you NPC pixels and they're super cute! c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 12, 2015)

snapdragon said:


> WHOOPS sorry! I'd like to be entered for art by you! I've seen you NPC pixels and they're super cute! c:



Thanks! Entered!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 14, 2015)

ending this like tomorrow or friday!!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 15, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 15, 2015)

I sent you one TBT!
butts~

I'd like to be entered for the Disney gift please! ^^


----------



## Ploom (Jan 15, 2015)

Oh, what the butts, I'll enter. x75 for Disney prize. Good luck with the Raffle!

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh...and you know what....x75 for art by you. No idea how that works, I've never bought art on here before, but I think raffles are fun  Not sure if I need to say it again....But this is a butts-awesome raffle. Kudos.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 15, 2015)

Bulbabear said:


> Oh, what the butts, I'll enter. x75 for Disney prize. Good luck with the Raffle!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh...and you know what....x75 for art by you. No idea how that works, I've never bought art on here before, but I think raffles are fun  Not sure if I need to say it again....But this is a butts-awesome raffle. Kudos.



wooo! yah, just if you win, i'll ask what you want drawn c: if you win the disney item, i'll pm you for your address and such c:


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 15, 2015)

Dang, I'm surprised no one else has entered this i just noticed this, rip me

I'll enter 200btb for the disney item ^^

*BUTTZ*


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 15, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Dang, I'm surprised no one else has entered this i just noticed this, rip me
> 
> I'll enter 200btb for the disney item ^^
> 
> *BUTTZ*



yay c:
psssst, tell your friends~


----------



## sheepie (Jan 15, 2015)

is this still going on? i'll enter. (butts)

100 for the disney prize c:


----------



## Han Solo (Jan 15, 2015)

Ah what the heck, 1000 for the disney item. c: I'm the only sibling that hasn't been there, it'd be cool to get a little something!
I'm on mobile so I can't highlight, but I assume the secret word is butts? Haha


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 15, 2015)

So going to enter once I get back on my laptop. Need some hubby time. It's my day off  best of luck entrants! 

And BUMP !!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 15, 2015)

both are entered! i'll end it either tomorrow or saturday idk

- - - Post Merge - - -



DaCoSim said:


> So going to enter once I get back on my laptop. Need some hubby time. It's my day off  best of luck entrants!
> 
> And BUMP !!!



aw that's okay! go have fun with your hubby <3 thank you c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

bump tho


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 16, 2015)

Bump for you :3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> Bump for you :3



tyty <33


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 16, 2015)

I'd like to enter for either a Disney prize of artwork please! (sooooo jealous you're going!!!! Have FUN!!)

butts!

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW, entering 20 times. 10 for art and 10 for Disney


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 16, 2015)

Could I enter 5 times for Disney ?


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 16, 2015)

Bumping ~~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> I'd like to enter for either a Disney prize of artwork please! (sooooo jealous you're going!!!! Have FUN!!)
> 
> butts!
> 
> ...



ooh okay! yes, i already went on sunday cx i went with my bf and his family for his birthday <3 it was a lot of fun! i made sure to buy a cute gift for the winner!! geez, stuff at disney is expensive ;w; $5 for 3 pencils... that's not what I got, but geez disney~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chiisanacx said:


> Could I enter 5 times for Disney ?



just read the rules and send the tbt and sure!

- - - Post Merge - - -



gnoixaim said:


> Bumping ~~



aw tyty <33


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 16, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ooh okay! yes, i already went on sunday cx i went with my bf and his family for his birthday <3 it was a lot of fun! i made sure to buy a cute gift for the winner!! geez, stuff at disney is expensive ;w; $5 for 3 pencils... that's not what I got, but geez disney~



Disney world is SO amazing and _magical_. <3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Disney world is SO amazing and _magical_. <3


magically expensive (?-﹏-`；)


----------



## gnoixaim (Jan 16, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> magically expensive (?-﹏-`；)



It is, omfg. AND THE FOOD, DON'T GET ME STARTED ON HOW EXPENSIVE THE FOOD IS /dies


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> It is, omfg. AND THE FOOD, DON'T GET ME STARTED ON HOW EXPENSIVE THE FOOD IS /dies


I smuggle in food eheheh ?\_(͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)_/? shrugs


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 16, 2015)

Omg, yrp. Soooo $$$$. I went to DL Cali back in 1997 of my junior year and spent a fortune. Luckily all our meals were paid for (well included on our package deal).  But I fundraised my @$$ off enough to pay for the whole trip and then some. I think we paid $600 for plane, hotel, 2 days at DL and 1 day at universal, with dinners at planet Hollywood and hard rock ( including shirts) and lunches at the park. I ended up getting like $125 left over for fundraising to spend plus the hundred I brought so I got a couple of things at each park. I spent the most at Disney though. Got a big Cheshire Cat plushie, Micky mouse ears, a pewter dopey in a mine cart and my fav souvineer ever, my tiny frosted glass Tink sitting on an irredescent glass cube. 

Here's a pic in a spoiler


Spoiler








- - - Post Merge - - -

Dang. It's sideways  grr


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> hehe -snip- <33


aww too cute! yeah disney is like makin a fortune tho, i tell you ;w; i still love it though~ 
my bf and i had our second date there and our first kiss *shrugs* so it's become even more of a favorite place for me c:


----------



## sej (Jan 16, 2015)

Please can I enter 4 times for the art contest? c:
Sending 4 TBT now c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

Sej said:


> Please can I enter 4 times for the art contest? c:
> Sending 4 TBT now c:


Just re-read the rules and you're all set sej c:


----------



## sej (Jan 16, 2015)

Oh sorry, I like butts aha
is that the password? Lol


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Jan 16, 2015)

Hihi c: I'd like to enter 20 times for the art c: 


butts c;


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

Sej said:


> Oh sorry, I like butts aha
> is that the password? Lol



yesyes c:
i do like buts mmmmm ԅ(≖‿≖ԅ)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mayorofarcadia said:


> Hihi c: I'd like to enter 20 times for the art c:
> 
> 
> butts c;



entered! <33


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Ploom (Jan 16, 2015)

Awwh well I really want the art one now :[ So many entries for the disney one! Is it possible to add x100 to my bid for the art? I decided I really want it :[[[[

I'll wait for a response because I'm not sure that it is allowed


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 16, 2015)

Thinkin I send some more art TBT as well  gonna send 25 more for that catagory! buttssssss

Btw, I'm creating my first oc!!! In the gijinka style!  Just started sketching her.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

both are fine! just write what you're entering those bells for when you send them! c:


----------



## Ploom (Jan 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thinkin I send some more art TBT as well  gonna send 25 more got that catagory! buttssssss



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo *cries because wants to winnnn*


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

DaCoSim said:


> Thinkin I send some more art TBT as well  gonna send 25 more got that catagory! buttssssss



in the art one again? c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Jan 16, 2015)

Yep! 25 for the art category


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 16, 2015)

probably going to end tonight~


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 16, 2015)

Butt I already said the secret word once :c


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> Butt I already said the secret word once :c



It's fine, I'm not sure you ever sent me the tbt for it though o:


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 17, 2015)

I'll send it now :3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

Okay everyone! I've decided to keep this up until I get my refund money from college classes. That way, I'll actually have money to send the Disney item to someone! So you can continue to enter if you like!


----------



## Chiisanacx (Jan 17, 2015)

yay! more butt entries


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 17, 2015)

Chiisanacx said:


> yay! more butt entries



woooo! butts are nice heheh


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 18, 2015)




----------



## sej (Jan 18, 2015)

When will this end? c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 18, 2015)

Sej said:


> When will this end? c:



Whenever I get my pell grant refund money so I can afford to send the Disney item cx I've also decided to send some other little things to the winner too!!


----------



## sej (Jan 18, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Whenever I get my pell grant refund money so I can afford to send the Disney item cx I've also decided to send some other little things to the winner too!!



Ahh oki! Thanks for letting me know c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 18, 2015)

Sej said:


> Ahh oki! Thanks for letting me know c:



I updated the OP about this as well c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 19, 2015)

bumping again bc my money is still not here ;w;


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 19, 2015)

I will enter! Butts! 

10 for the Disney
10 for the Dreamie

= 20 TBT!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 19, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> I will enter! Butts!
> 
> 10 for the Disney
> 10 for the Dreamie
> ...



entered!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 27, 2015)

im bumping this bc my money still hasn't arrived sigh ;w;


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 28, 2015)

Its ok! We all understand


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Jan 28, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Its ok! We all understand



Thank you! ;w; I just have literally no money to mail the item until then :c I've been checking every day


----------



## KiloPatches (Jan 28, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> Thank you! ;w; I just have literally no money to mail the item until then :c I've been checking every day



Its all good! ^^ Take your time! I subscribed. Anxious to see who wins!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 2, 2015)

Just checked my bank account, still no money :c Calling the school today to make sure it's still coming, soooooo..... BUMP~


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

*HOORAY MY MONEY IS FINALLY IN!!!!!!!

I'll let more people enter today, but I'm ending this tonight at 8pm EST time, so get your entries in!!*​


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

bump~


----------



## roroselle (Feb 4, 2015)

butts (;

this is so nice emma~~

i'll take *10* entries for the disney stuff c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

roroselle said:


> butts (;
> 
> this is so nice emma~~
> 
> i'll take *10* entries for the disney stuff c:



woo! yay <3 tysm!! so glad my money finally came in ahah


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

Just about 30 minutes left c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

extending until i finish eating~


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 4, 2015)

is it too late to enter? xD


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

mayorkaleigh said:


> is it too late to enter? xD



nope! go right ahead c:


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 4, 2015)

sent 10 tbt for the art section~
and butts  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

mayorkaleigh said:


> sent 10 tbt for the art section~



just make sure to read the rules again!!


----------



## toothless12 (Feb 4, 2015)

Sending 400 tbt for 400 entries for the disney pack 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pass word is butts


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

toothless12 said:


> Sending 400 tbt for 400 entries for the disney pack
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pass word is butts




thanks! adding to the list!!


----------



## mayorkaleigh (Feb 4, 2015)

i edited it c:


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 4, 2015)

mayorkaleigh said:


> i edited it c:



thank you! added you to the list!!


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey! I would like to add to my previous entry for the Disney Prize Pack! I will transfer an additional 25 TBT bells for 25 more entries for a total of 35 Entries! 

Butts  

COMPETITION IS FIERCE! XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

By the way, for the Dreamie situation, if my town is full, can my prize be held until someone moves out? I MAY be considering getting a second copy of the game. We will see. That way it'll be easier.... That's of course if I win..... but I CAN'T GET AEAD OF MYSELF!!!! XD (sorry)


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 5, 2015)

KiloPatches said:


> Hey! I would like to add to my previous entry for the Disney Prize Pack! I will transfer an additional 25 TBT bells for 25 more entries for a total of 35 Entries!
> 
> Butts
> 
> ...



of course! <33

- - - Post Merge - - -

Alright guys, it's 12:31 now so I'll end it here! No one else really seems to be interested so cx
I'll put the names in a generator! This will take a while ;w;
Thank you so much to all who entered and good luck!!


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 5, 2015)

*Soooo excited!*


----------



## roroselle (Feb 5, 2015)

*fingers and toes crosssedddd* hhaha


----------



## Ploom (Feb 6, 2015)

D:  omg. So who all won XD


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 6, 2015)

I am curious too! XD


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

sorry guys i fell asleep last night cx i'll do the names now lol


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

alright, that took a while, but i have all the entries in for the disney item with a random number... if you entered once, you get 1 number, if you entered 1000 times you get 1000 numbers. I cant even screenshot the whole list with the numbers so it'll have to be in parts...


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2015)

**** IM LATE


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> **** IM LATE



LOL.... awwww.....


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

JUBS YOU CAN ENTER BC I LOVE YOU

- - - Post Merge - - -

lol as im looking at this list though, han solo has a pretty good chance lol his name shows up like every other one, sometimes twice in a row

i cant do screenshots of this list holy frick it'd take like 30+ screenshots


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2015)

bless you emma I have entered 

I am so #blessed right now


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> bless you emma I have entered
> 
> I am so #blessed right now



so just one entry or? it's unlimited~


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> so just one entry or? it's unlimited~



don't mind me i'm an idiot I adjusted instead of transferring hold on I got this !!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

P.S. you guys can still enter since im gonna redo the list for jubs c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Justin said:


> don't mind me i'm an idiot I adjusted instead of transferring hold on I got this !!



ur my fave idiot it's ok <3


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> P.S. you guys can still enter since im gonna redo the list for jubs c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



All fixed!!!

guys please enter so i feel like less of a jerk for holding this up thanks <3


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

butts! I'm sending 100 tbt bells for a chance at some of your artwork. :3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

while i wait, i'll do the one for a dreamie since it's super short lol cx


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> while i wait, i'll do the one for a dreamie since it's super short lol cx



So exciting!! :3


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

KiloPatches won the dreamy cx


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> KiloPatches won the dreamy cx



Yay! :3 Congrats Kilo!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

ART WINNER~


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> ART WINNER~



No way omfg.

- - - Post Merge - - -

*throws confetti on self and dies*


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

it's official, clare has A+++ luck~

"okok 54... 54.... *scrolls* Rebe.... wat. Clare... HOW?"

anyway, congrats <3

onto the disney one~ good luck everyone cx


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> it's official, clare has A+++ luck~
> 
> "okok 54... 54.... *scrolls* Rebe.... wat. Clare... HOW?"
> 
> ...



Omg I'm so excited.


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

DRUM ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.........


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> KiloPatches won the dreamy cx



YAY!!!!!!
Time to get a new copy of the game.... XD


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> DRUM ROLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL.........



Holds breath.


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 6, 2015)

I choose Eugene obviously XD 
Or Kidd.....
Or Lily....


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

*Who is Jubs???*






You lucked out Justin, good thing I think ur rad and let you enter last minute~​
- - - Post Merge - - -

im gonna draw another name for the art though bc im feeling generous~


----------



## xTurnip (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *Who is Jubs???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Omg! The people who entered last got wins. Awwwww yis.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 6, 2015)

Wow congrats everyone!!!


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 6, 2015)

Rebeth13 said:


> No way omfg.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *throws confetti on self and dies*



YAYYYY CONGRATS TO YOU TOO!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> *Who is Jubs???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROTFLMFAO........ HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA....... OMFG..... NO F@#%@%&@$ WAY!!!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 6, 2015)

Omg I feel awful I totally stole that right from under everyone else OOPS


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> Omg I feel awful I totally stole that right from under everyone else OOPS



you can do whatever you want you are jubs


----------



## KiloPatches (Feb 6, 2015)

Justin said:


> Omg I feel awful I totally stole that right from under everyone else OOPS



YOU'RE KILLING ME, JUBS!!!!! LMAO!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAAHA!!!!!!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

My Who Is Jubs Sticker from my Prize Pack means SO MUCH MORE to me now thanks to this thread..... XD LMAO..... I CAN'T STOP LAUGHING!!!!!!!


----------



## emmatheweirdo (Feb 6, 2015)

i sent you a pm justin c:


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 6, 2015)

emmatheweirdo said:


> *Who is Jubs???*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bwah ha ha ha ha!!!!!! Lmfao!!!! This is hilarious!!!!!! Woo! Congrats Jubs!!!!! 

Yay ! Congrats Kat! 

Woo! Congrats rebeth!


----------

